# Sky+ No Phone Line - Can I get UTV, CBeebies etc??



## Cyrstal (7 Apr 2011)

Hi,
We are getting a Sky + box next week, there is no phone line in the house.  Can we still get UTV and Cbeebies on the box by using a search?  Or is it something we could ask the Sky installer guy to do when he's setting up?

Thanks,

Cyrstal


----------



## Cyrstal (7 Apr 2011)

Sorry I see there is another post about this further down the list, it's just I had tried to tune in the channels in another house, and it did not work and someone told me it was because the sky box was not hooked up to the phoneline?  I don't really know why the phoneline is needed?


----------



## paddyc (7 Apr 2011)

you dont need a phoneline, you go into services and other channels - add the channels there by putting in the frequencies and save them- get the freqs from a google search....the installer can add the channels for you at the time of installation.

However do sky know you have no phone line, might be an issue at time of install if they don't


----------



## Cyrstal (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that paddyc.  Yes, they know I don't have a phoneline, they charge extra for some reason if you don't have a phone line when installing.

Will try to install those stations on Monday....haven't had UTV for years now....


----------



## SemperFi (7 Apr 2011)

2 things, you can still find a friend as a "recommender" if you are a new customer and they get eg 75 quid in vouchers which they can share with you. 

You wont be able to record these channels that you have to add in.


----------



## paddyc (8 Apr 2011)

AFAIK another thing is you won't be able to register your box for a "my sky" account without a phone line, a my sky acc is needed for remote record


----------



## SemperFi (8 Apr 2011)

Yes, thats right. You can borrow a line for the activation, run in a long cable from next door for 5 mins. Once setup dont need it again.

Or attach the box to a phone line in someone elses house for a few mins.


----------

